# Lin-Sanity!!



## jdro (Feb 15, 2012)

I totally HATE the knicks, but can not help but ROOT for this kid! What a amazing story and this whole week has been insane! What do you guys think of Jeremy Lin?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 15, 2012)

I hate the knicks too but its hard not to root for the kid. The game winner he hit today was crazy!


----------



## blackbloc (Feb 15, 2012)

only Asians like him, i dont like Asians. I believe in California's Asian exclusion act. It's so sad that it got repealed.


----------



## BA142 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think he's a pretty good ball player having an amazing streak in the right system for him. He plays a lot like Steve Nash or John Stockton, not super flashy but he gets the job done.

If he can limit his turnovers and work on his jump shot he could remain relevant.


----------



## dam612 (Feb 15, 2012)

being a knick fan im riding lin hard right now, after such a shit start to the season its nice to see some spark and inspiration on the team. and his number dont lie, dude is dirty, hes killin it already in this game and its the just the end of the first


----------



## jdro (Feb 15, 2012)

I am a sixers fan, so obviouslly hating the knicks is mandatory. To be honest I had ZERO fear of the knicks in the playoffs this year. I think Carmello is more of team cancer than a championship leader, so I didn't think they could do anything in a long series. BUT now with Lin, I am fucking petrified of the knicks in the playoffs!! LOL, please get knocked out in the first round haha


----------



## dam612 (Feb 15, 2012)

jdro said:


> I am a sixers fan, so obviouslly hating the knicks is mandatory. To be honest I had ZERO fear of the knicks in the playoffs this year. I think Carmello is more of team cancer than a championship leader, so I didn't think they could do anything in a long series. BUT now with Lin, I am fucking petrified of the knicks in the playoffs!! LOL, please get knocked out in the first round haha


lmao we're def going to make a run but im sure we will choke in the end. and youre right about melo being cancer, hopefuly when he come back he realizes we dont need him and he'll step his game up, no driving into three people.


----------



## jdro (Feb 15, 2012)

dam612 said:


> lmao we're def going to make a run but im sure we will choke in the end. and youre right about melo being cancer, hopefuly when he come back he realizes we dont need him and he'll step his game up, no driving into three people.


I think the sixers can make a run too, but for me and you a run only means to the conf finals, cause... hate to say it... Miami are beasts.


----------



## dam612 (Feb 15, 2012)

lol yeah i totally agree, its basically going to come down to Miami, OKC and Chicago


----------



## jdro (Feb 15, 2012)

Miami will handle chicago no problem, I think the sixers and knicks take chicago in 7. Meanwhile LINSANITY continues tonight as he just keeps them winning.


----------



## Fight411 (Feb 15, 2012)

Linsanity > Tebowmania a million times over.

Also Fuck Lebron, I love wade but will always want the heat lose because of him.


----------



## blackbloc (Feb 16, 2012)

i really think melo will be the cancer to the linsanity that has been going for 10 days. trade melo.


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 16, 2012)

that game winner he hit was crazy but i cant stand the knicks 76ers been having a good season so far thou so it aint all bad


----------



## jdro (Feb 16, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> that game winner he hit was crazy but i cant stand the knicks 76ers been having a good season so far thou so it aint all bad


Oh shit, another sixers fan in the house NICE.... I heard Kim Kardashian has a date set up with Jeremy Lin.... oh boy.. he better stay far far away....


----------



## mountaingarden (Feb 16, 2012)

I think Lin is a delightful bit of good news and also a message that believing in yourself counts.


----------



## theounceler (Feb 17, 2012)

Lin looks smooth. I love pure Point Guards, too many guys in this league play the one and shoot too much. The Knicks with Lin are probably a top 5 seed, and could potentially make the East Conference Semi's(honestly I don't see anyone getting past the Bulls or the Heat). The addition of the man coming back from China(coincidentally not Lin) is an interesting one, but I don't get why New York stocks up on shooters so much, they need to play defense. Plus Landry Fields and Jeremy Lin seem to have good chemistry off the court that transcends into good chemistry on the court. The team looks good on paper, and will make the playoffs, but the Bulls and Heat run the eastern conference until proven otherwise. I feel like the Knicks are eternally doomed by making bad cap moves, and constantly making signings that don't make sense(ie: Chandler in the off season).


----------



## mame (Feb 17, 2012)

Fight411 said:


> Also Fuck Lebron, I love wade but will always want the heat lose because of him.


Yep, Wade is a beast but I can't stand LeBron on or off the court.

In related news, Melo tells ESPN in an interview that he is not a selfish player. LOL...


----------



## Josh3235 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeremy Lin has skills obviously, but does he have a brain? If he does, he will reject this nasty slut. He can find many other hot women.

http://earsucker.com/2012/kim-kardashian-trying-to-date-jeremy-lin/


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Feb 19, 2012)

Linsanity just that rediculous lets wait a couple months and see how things are then. Everyone is so quick to jump on after a few games.
Almost anyone can blow up for a few games in the nba.
Lets be honest most of the hype is because he is an odity in the league. Went to harvard and hes asian, so everyone takes note.
Not saying he wont pan out but lets just give it a couple months.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 19, 2012)

.... I know nothing about this dude... but I really like the funny Asian dude on American Idol... does this count???????.................... lololololol


----------



## jdro (Feb 19, 2012)

Growinfo2323 said:


> Linsanity just that rediculous lets wait a couple months and see how things are then. Everyone is so quick to jump on after a few games.
> Almost anyone can blow up for a few games in the nba.
> Lets be honest most of the hype is because he is an odity in the league. Went to harvard and hes asian, so everyone takes note.
> Not saying he wont pan out but lets just give it a couple months.


Your right... but dropping 38 on the lakers is something special, and scoring at least 20 in his first 5 starts breaking shaqs record is pretty impressive. I agree I think his play will level off though.


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 19, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> .... I know nothing about this dude... but I really like the funny Asian dude on American Idol... does this count???????.................... lololololol


Thank you........................moron .


----------



## blackbloc (Feb 20, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Thank you........................moron .


lin turns over the ball because he's asian.


----------

